
The Meeting That Showed Me the Truth about VC’s and How They Don’t Make Money - tomerdean
https://medium.com/@tomerdean/the-meeting-that-showed-me-the-truth-about-vcs-and-how-they-don-t-make-money-ab72b52b50cd#.d301mxgo8
======
georgeecollins
The thing that is bad about this is that you see a statistic like 95% of VCs
don't give a reasonable return and there is a good chance that is your money
or the money of someone in your family that is being wasted. Pension funds,
private equity funds that you or someone you know may be holding as part of
their retirement funds.

~~~
tomerdean
Totally right. I'm hoping my pension funds are investing in Sequoia ;-)

------
xiaoma
The math doesn't look reasonable in this post.

The "okay" startups only return 25% growth over ten years. Even hundred year-
old blue chips grow faster than that. Of course a 50M exit isn't good enough
if it takes ten years and you only own a quarter of the company after putting
in 10M.

